# Honesty and integrity



## whome

Most of our fishing stories have a little "extra" added to them, but at what point is a lie just too far? Is it padding the weight on your fish picture or how about turning in fish tags to the billfish foundation telling them you caught and released billfish at the same time you are posting that your ankle cast just came off but you can't walk still? Just curious at what point have lies went too far when someone is literally ran out of the fishing community?:whistling:


----------



## MrFish

Saw that...


----------



## _Backwoods

You talking about that Woody feller on THT?


----------



## John B.

Someone bust out the popcorn...


----------



## John B.

I need a link, folks.


----------



## whome

_Backwoods said:


> You talking about that Woody feller on THT?


Yep, I think he's got quite a bit of splaining to do.... Don't think he can run from this one


----------



## MrFish

http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-co...op-captain-top-blue-marlin-release-award.html


----------



## John B.

He needs his ass beat.


----------



## tbaxl

whome said:


> Most of our fishing stories have a little "extra" added to them, but at what point is a lie just too far? Is it padding the weight on your fish picture or how about turning in fish tags to the billfish foundation telling them you caught and released billfish at the same time you are posting that your ankle cast just came off but you can't walk still? Just curious at what point have lies went too far when someone is literally ran out of the fishing community?:whistling:


Well seeing as how I consider Woody a friend let me put this out there. Maybe he was fishing with a boot on his foot, or just plain wrapped the cast and went fishing. Would not be the first time a pro has done that, just do a search. I will add that of the professionals I have read of fishing with a bum appendage many of the clients have complained. Until I hear otherwise, I will lump you in with the sour grapes crowd.


----------



## Downtime2

.....and maybe he wasn't.....


----------



## whome

tbaxl said:


> Well seeing as how I consider Woody a friend let me put this out there. -----Until I hear otherwise, I will lump you in with the sour grapes crowd.


And until I hear otherwise I'll lump you into the googan crowd... Good day sir


----------



## Downtime2

I know a few more in the sour grapes crowd, like OBM who banned him from the marina, a few big boat owners who almost had him arrested for squatting or b&e, or some raffle winners of a trip he never came through on or a few other bad deals that were very public. Add that to a pretty fair list of other infractions and lies, all proven. It's a shame too. He actually is a pretty damn good fisherman. Life just ain't grand enough.


----------



## whome

Guy posted on woodsy Facebook page he took his $500 deposit and won't call him back since March.... Yes sounds like an honest guy


----------



## John B.

Hell, I believe he screwed over a forum member with a fishing trip.


----------



## whome

He posted on May 28th that he just got his cast off and still can't walk, he hoped to resume charters on June 10, but he reported a marlin catch on May 21??? Come on man!!


----------



## tbaxl

whome said:


> And until I hear otherwise I'll lump you into the googan crowd... Good day sir


And good day to you as well sir.


----------



## tbaxl

whome said:


> He posted on May 28th that he just got his cast off and still can't walk, he hoped to resume charters on June 10, but he reported a marlin catch on May 21??? Come on man!!


He is not always running his boat, maybe, just maybe he was with someone else providing his fishing expertise. Honestly, I don't know, really don't care but I do care when accusations are made with nothing other than I know a guy. 
Evidently he has done some dumb things, but he has always shown up and put fish in the boat when I paid him to. Yes he does have quite a large crowd that does not like him, but some of the places and people that have banned or canned him and not on the top of my list, so again I don't really care.


----------



## John B.

Must have pretty low standards...


----------



## whome

tbaxl said:


> He is not always running his boat, maybe, just maybe he was with someone else providing his fishing expertise. Honestly, I don't know, really don't care but I do care when accusations are made with nothing other than I know a guy.
> Evidently he has done some dumb things, but he has always shown up and put fish in the boat when I paid him to. Yes he does have quite a large crowd that does not like him, but some of the places and people that have banned or canned him and not on the top of my list, so again I don't really care.


And with his ego and he's saying he's catching 25 blue marlin a year but not fishing tournaments. It's not an I know a guy case, woody can't keep up with his lies


----------



## tbaxl

whome said:


> And with his ego and he's saying he's catching 25 blue marlin a year but not fishing tournaments. It's not an I know a guy case, woody can't keep up with his lies


Dang, I need to let this go. He did fish some tournaments, caught some BM but no, he did not win. I will do you all a favor and depart from this thread.


----------



## TCAT

Top Tagging Captain - Blue Marlin 
Top Overall Tagging Captain
Top Tagging Boat - Clairabelle

That's a serious accomplishment especially considering what other Captain's in the area reported this year. It would be interesting to know the number of releases reported to achieve these awards.


----------



## whome

...


----------



## tbaxl

TCAT said:


> Top Tagging Captain - Blue Marlin
> Top Overall Tagging Captain
> Top Tagging Boat - Clairabelle
> 
> That's a serious accomplishment especially considering what other Captain's in the area reported this year. It would be interesting to know the number of releases reported to achieve these awards.


I'm back for a moment, the above I could not agree with more. Does the submission come with the angler name as well so the release can be substantiated.


----------



## whome

Yep that would make things interesting huh


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

Didn't the owner of the freeman , clairebell , take the boat from woody around February or March .. How'd he win top boat if he didn't have that boat


----------



## Downtime2

How do you get top boat without a boat? Good question.


----------



## KingCrab

Lucy,,, Someone got some Splaining to do.  Is he Banned from here also? Tbxl, maybe u could have him explain his achievements.


----------



## Boardfeet

KingCrab said:


> Lucy,,, Someone got some Splaining to do.  Is he Banned from here also? Tbxl, maybe u could have him explain his achievements.


I haven't seen a post from him here in quite some time.:whistling:


----------



## whome

KingCrab said:


> Lucy,,, Someone got some Splaining to do.  Is he Banned from here also? Tbxl, maybe u could have him explain his achievements.




He's been banned from here a dozen times under a dozen different screen names. Nothing stopping him from creating another one and explaining this so we can all understand how we are wrong


----------



## nathar

Jesus Christ! I'm not even going to look! The last time I followed a link to THT, I wasted 5 hours of my life reading a 75 page thread about the farm wedding venue and the asshole neighbor. Never again!


----------



## John B.

nathar said:


> Jesus Christ! I'm not even going to look! The last time I followed a link to THT, I wasted 5 hours of my life reading a 75 page thread about the farm wedding venue and the asshole neighbor. Never again!


You're not missing much. Give it time...


----------



## MrFish

nathar said:


> Jesus Christ! I'm not even going to look! The last time I followed a link to THT, I wasted 5 hours of my life reading a 75 page thread about the farm wedding venue and the asshole neighbor. Never again!


The wedding one is WAY beyond that now.


----------



## Tiretyme

Don't know Woody but seems there's alway a controversy or two surrounding him.....entertaining to say the least! Would definitely qualify for a reality show!! Maybe that's what he's vying for??


----------



## lastcast

MrFish said:


> The wedding one is WAY beyond that now.


106 pages!


----------



## Smarty

In case anyone was wondering. No lie. I can't fish for sh!t :laughing:


----------



## fishn4real

Smarty said:


> In case anyone was wondering. No lie. I can't fish for sh!t :laughing:


Are you CCC's (can't catch crap) brother?

I'm closely related.


----------



## WannaBay

Good morning all - 
Smarty, please take that youngster in your avatar fishing... 
I bet he'd love to show you a thing or two...
THUMBSUPBRO!


----------



## whome

The thread on the hull truth website is getting good. No doubt that liar has made his bed and now he's going to have to lay in it. Guys over there have pm's from him on the same days he's claiming to caught these fish. I've never seen someone lie so many times over the last 7-8 years.


----------



## Ragon210

...


----------



## Downtime2

Interesting read, for sure...


----------



## dorado74

*Anyone seen what Woody Woods is up to now?*

It's all over Facebook that this lying POS is duping the TBF for "Captain of the year" or some other BS like that..... If y'all haven't seen it, I'll find the post and put it up for a good laugh!


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

Well, here's the way it works. 

Competition for 2015 winners runs from November 1, 2014 to October 31, 2015. 

The Gulf competition is fairly new. I think this is only about the second year. Previously, it was only the Atlantic, the Pacific and the Indian Ocean competitions. The original 3 oceans also have a 'Release' category as well as 'Tagging' category but the Gulf only has 'Tagging'. The Gulf was added, even though it's not an 'Ocean' because of the great support afforded to TBF by the Gulf tournaments.

Anyway, the Tagging Card has to contain the name of the (1)Angler, their address with zip code and country, phone number and their email address (2) Captain's name and all the same info (3) 1st Mate's name and all the same info (4) 2nd Mate's (if there is one) and all the same info. (5) Boat name (6) Must include current TBF membership number and TBF number to be included for all the above if they are a member (7) Specie tagged and number of each specie (8) Boat owner's name (9) Make/Model/Length of boat (10) Latitude and Longitude (11) Bait (12) Circle hooks Y/N (13) Lines in / Lines out times (14) Total # of lines (15) Bait type (16) Date (17) Location

Cards have to be in the hands of TBF no later than November 15th.

If you really think you have some substantial evidence of fraud, contact me and I'll be glad to give you the personal contact information of the President of TBF. I'm sure a lot of you already have it. If you have suspicions about a particular catch, I would encourage you to contact TBF so that the Tagging card(s) can be reviewed. If there is a pattern of fraud on submissions, (several erroneous cards) I would suspect that the award candidate would be disqualified from all awards and probably from any future ability to participate.

Thing is, if he wasn't there, that's one thing but the numbers don't surprise me. 25 Blue Marlin in a year in the Gulf is not really that big of a deal. I happen to know that Capt. Bill Staff on 'Sea Spray' caught 50 this year but didn't care about submitting for awards. I tried to encourage them and they told me they didn't care. 

So, the numbers are easily doable but the veracity of the specific cards and claims can be questionable. Tournament boats are not going to be able to keep up with boats that are out there, day after day, focusing on tuna and are catching most of these Blues, or other billfish, incidentally.


----------



## Downtime2

http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-co...op-captain-top-blue-marlin-release-award.html

Read this then.....


----------



## TCAT

Bluewater Warrior...you got the dates wrong...competition runs from May 1, 2015 to September 30, 2015. This is specific for the Gulf of Mexico Competition.


----------



## Splittine

Oh Woody back to his lying BS games. Bless his heart.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Would be nice if the voters in America were as attentive to Candidates as Fisherman are to questionable fishing characters.


----------



## atlantacapt

http://www.woodsoffshore.com/what-we-do/


----------



## MrFish

So, nobody ever caught a daytime sword out of Venice until 2013? Hmmmm.


----------



## Water Spout II

MrFish said:


> So, nobody ever caught a daytime sword out of Venice until 2013? Hmmmm.


They already called him out on that also. Peace Marvel has been doing it for years.


----------



## Water Spout II

dorado74 said:


> It's all over Facebook that this lying POS is duping the TBF for "Captain of the year" or some other BS like that..... If y'all haven't seen it, I'll find the post and put it up for a good laugh!


where, put a link up


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

TCAT said:


> Bluewater Warrior...you got the dates wrong...competition runs from May 1, 2015 to September 30, 2015. This is specific for the Gulf of Mexico Competition.


OK. I stand corrected. I wonder why they use different dates for this than they do for the others? It is completely different in it's format also. Maybe I should check out what that particular year's rules were. So they are sorta following the bracket of the tournament season up here.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

Downtime2 said:


> http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-co...op-captain-top-blue-marlin-release-award.html
> 
> Read this then.....


I read the stuff on THT and I've seen a lot of stuff but I don't see the 'smoking gun.' We have 50 LEOs on here and I'm sure some of them are detectives. What is needed is the picture of the 'Tag Card' and to contact the angler and any other witnesses that will say that it didn't happen or something that puts him in another place on the date that the Tag Card said he caught a fish that day. Even without the tag card, if you can, definitively, put him in some other place, I'm sure TBF will look into it via the CARD. The Awards Dinner is around mid-February; so, if anybody has anything that is concrete, it's time to contact TBF. 

Some nonsense on Facebook written by some third party (like his girlfriend). I'm not sure that is gonna suffice. Now, if somebody saw him shopping in J&M on the day he was supposed to catch a fish in Green's Canyon and they can come up with his credit card receipt, signed by him and he doesn't have access to a float plane or helo; well that might be enough. Both sides of the equation need to be there before somebody approaches the TBF with their evidence. 

I'm not saying it happened or didn't happen, I guess what I'm saying is somebody better have the FACTS before they start accusing somebody of a fraud. Otherwise, it just sounds like a bunch of sour grapes.

If it is found to be true, he can forget the TBF and I'm sure he can forget his name being associated with PELAGIC or any other product company.


----------



## John B.

Speculation on my part, and that's all it is... but there's not a charter "captain" out there that will turn down money for a charter, and in the same breath will go fun fishing, especially with a broken leg...

I'm not saying, I'm just saying, something is fishy.


----------



## Splittine

Woody is voting for Hillary


----------



## Downtime2

From TBF and PBGFC ....

Let it be known that Born2run will be named Top Overall Tagging Boat in The Billfish Foundation's 2015 Gulf of Mexico Tagging Competition. Also Captain Myles Colley of Born2run will be named Top Overall Tagging Captain. The Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club would like to congratulate Dana and Lisa Foster (owners of Born2run) and Captain Myles Colley on this significant achievement!


----------



## Water Spout II

As I posted on the hull truth, it is kind of hard to tag a marlin on July 2nd while you are at home with your dog


----------



## eddy2419

Did they find a hanging chad? What an injustice! I'm sure some palms were greased.


----------



## WhyMe

I'm not to sure what to say....lies lies everywhere.yeppers
Btw....I got a XL Bucket of Popcorn....hehe
I can be in two places at the same time.
Whyme


----------



## John B.




----------



## TatSoul

Sorry couldnt help myself...


----------



## eddy2419

Post of the year!


----------



## Gator McKlusky




----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

Downtime2 said:


> From TBF and PBGFC ....
> 
> Let it be known that Born2run will be named Top Overall Tagging Boat in The Billfish Foundation's 2015 Gulf of Mexico Tagging Competition. Also Captain Myles Colley of Born2run will be named Top Overall Tagging Captain. The Pensacola Big Game Fishing Club would like to congratulate Dana and Lisa Foster (owners of Born2run) and Captain Myles Colley on this significant achievement!


If this is indeed true, congratulations to Myles and the Fosters. Wonder what the action of the TBF related to W.W. is going to be?


----------



## Downtime2

It's not "if". It happened. Don't know just how far they are gonna go. It is started though. (After an investigation, not hearsay as you suggested)


----------



## Splittine

Downtime2 said:


> It's not "if". It happened. Don't know just how far they are gonna go. It is started though. (After an investigation, not hearsay as you suggested)


Maybe you should apply for an official, notarized, stamped letter for Warrior.


----------



## whome

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> If this is indeed true, congratulations to Myles and the Fosters. Wonder what the action of the TBF related to W.W. is going to be?


Not trying to get off topic but what do you mean if this is indeed true? Why don't you stop and think for a minute there maybe a few people more in the know on this than yourself? You kinda of remind me of woody


----------



## lastcast

I saw that! Liked Cowboy better! Does Kim have kin round here?


----------



## 192

Ban him from any sort of tournament participation. Simple really.


----------



## Downtime2

OP OVERALL TAGGING ANGLER – Kaleb Richardson
TOP TAGGING ANGLER - BLUE MARLIN – Kaleb Richardson
TOP TAGGING ANGLER - WHITE MARLIN – Charles Cooke
TOP YOUTH ANGLER - AGE 13-15 – Kaleb Richardson
TOP TAGGING LADY ANGLER – Lisa Foster 
TOP TAGGING CAPTAIN - WHITE MARLIN – Adam Ladnier
TOP TAGGING CAPTAIN - BLUE MARLIN – Capt. Max Morris
TOP TAGGING CAPTAIN – Capt. Myles Colley
TOP TAGGING BOAT - BORN2RUN
TOP TAGGING CHARTER CAPTAIN - BLUE MARLIN – Capt. Woody Woods
TOP TAGGING CHARTER CAPTAIN - Capt. Woody Woods
TOP TAGGING CHARTER BOAT - Clairabelle


Cheating and lying gets rewarded yet....


----------



## off route II

My boat was one that he trashed at OBM not long before he got banned, I know firsthand was kind of no good little f##k wad he is ......


----------



## Skiff "N"

Lawyers , bankers, politicians & fishermen hmmmm let me see. Which ones can can be the most dishonest? People can be shady or worse. If your smart enough to recognize it without getting the shaft first great for you. Until then shame on them the first time and shame on you the second time. God give you a brain to use. Hustlers are everywhere and you can only give someone the benefit of the doubt until they prove you wrong. Until social media came along. Hahaha. By the way being that I was and was raised in the commercial fishing industry and I can honestly say that some of the best shysters I've ever met were commercial fisherman and they get it honestly.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

Splittine said:


> Maybe you should apply for an official, notarized, stamped letter for Warrior.


You guys are hilarious.

If the above quote is some kind of veiled, innuendo, insinuating that I support W.W., regardless of the evidence, you couldn't have it more wrong. I'm a 'due process' guy vs a throw the rope over the limb guy. 

If TBF withdraws the Award, due to conclusive evidence of fraud, and puts it in a real winner's hands, I am *1,000 %* behind of TBF and the rightful winners.

As a TBF Member and previous winner of the Blue Marlin Release Angler of the Year-Atlantic, I'm not going to tolerate this award process being defrauded. My previous posts only indicated that the evidence of fraud should be beyond reproach. 

In addition, I hope any person defrauding or trying to defraud this process be held accountable and ostracized from the TBF, the community and all product sponsorships for life. There is no place for this kind of nonsense and I don't want my own award belittled by somebody creating catches, out of whole cloth, to support awards.

If I haven't made myself completely clear, then there is a comprehension problem.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

whome said:


> Not trying to get off topic but what do you mean if this is indeed true? Why don't you stop and think for a minute there maybe a few people more in the know on this than yourself? You kinda of remind me of woody


You don't know me so, just because I support 'due process' don't throw me into some 'CAMP'. Hopefully, you will be afforded the same, due process, if you are ever in such a position and I'm not implying that you ever will because I don't know YOU. 

Now, that you have hung Woods, you are looking around trying to get your money's worth out of your rope. LOOK ELSEWHERE and don't ever imply that I am, in any way, LIKE that kind of person.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

lastcast said:


> I saw that! Liked Cowboy better! Does Kim have kin round here?


I don't know if this was directed toward me. Speak with clarity or STFU. It is amazing how people get lumped together because they don't go for the first report thrown up on FACE f- -kingBOOK.


----------



## John B.




----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

off route II said:


> My boat was one that he trashed at OBM not long before he got banned, I know firsthand was kind of no good little f##k wad he is ......


I've heard a lot of bad rumors about this guy from my friends in Orange Beach. You are the first person that I've heard from that has direct knowledge. The rest have been 'he said, she said' types of things. But, when you hear things enough times....it becomes a 'where there's smoke there's fire' situation. 

I've only met this guy twice and both times were briefly. The first time, I got the sense that something was wrong with him because he acted like he knew me and I had NEVER seen him before, in my life. He was a bit too aggressive and was telling me all the things he wanted to do, etc., etc. I just told him to go do them and that was the end of the conversation and I thought it was odd so, I started asking around about him when I got back from Miami. None of the reports were favorable but I just dropped it and filed it in the 'watch out for this guy' category.

There are lots of despicable people in the world. That doesn't mean that some of those same people can't fish. For my money, the TBF awards should take into consideration a person's Integrity (per Downtime's header) but that can be a hard test to apply. 

We will see how the thing eventually 'Shakes Out' and I would like to thank all the people who are being so diligent about making sure that no fraud was perpetrated.

Note: John B., Not a Bad Ass but don't like being 'tarred' with the same brush as some 'bad actor' just because I want to withhold judgement until the evidence is presented. Hope I never end up in a situation that some of these guys are on a jury. They would convict on the basis of the color of shirt that you wore.


----------



## Splittine

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> I've heard a lot of bad rumors about this guy from my friends in Orange Beach. You are the first person that I've heard from that has direct knowledge. The rest have been 'he said, she said' types of things. But, when you hear things enough times....it becomes a 'where there's smoke there's fire' situation.
> 
> I've only met this guy twice and both times were briefly. The first time, I got the sense that something was wrong with him because he acted like he knew me and I had NEVER seen him before, in my life. He was a bit too aggressive and was telling me all the things he wanted to do, etc., etc. I just told him to go do them and that was the end of the conversation and I thought it was odd so, I started asking around about him when I got back from Miami. None of the reports were favorable but I just dropped it and filed it in the 'watch out for this guy' category.
> 
> There are lots of despicable people in the world. That doesn't mean that some of those same people can't fish. For my money, the TBF awards should take into consideration a person's Integrity (per Downtime's header) but that can be a hard test to apply.
> 
> We will see how the thing eventually 'Shakes Out' and I would like to thank all the people who are being so diligent about making sure that no fraud was perpetrated.


Considering you're new to the forum you can do a search on here and see what all he's done "first hand". A lot of people that post in these threads about him is first hand info.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

I'm going to do that and go further than that.

If a number of these things have substance, I'm going to do everything in my power to get him 'weeded out' of the community; but, I'm not going to take any action based on 'he saids and she saids'. It's going to have to be first hand knowledge. 

Additionally, I want to apologize to any members that I kinda 'came off the top rope on'. I don't tolerate the kind of behavior that this guy is accused of and I sure as heck don't tolerate being accused of supporting him or it.


----------



## Downtime2

One easy one, the vessel "Clairabelle" simply does not exist. The Freeman he was running, even for a little while was named "Belle" I believe....


----------



## Splittine

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> I'm going to do that and go further than that.
> 
> If a number of these things have substance, I'm going to do everything in my power to get him 'weeded out' of the community; but, I'm not going to take any action based on 'he saids and she saids'. It's going to have to be first hand knowledge.
> 
> Additionally, I want to apologize to any members that I kinda 'came off the top rope on'. I don't tolerate the kind of behavior that this guy is accused of and I sure as heck don't tolerate being accused of supporting him or it.


Well glad you are now the Forum Investigator. Don't over use your powers.


----------



## Realtor

this kind of this cracks me up (a little) I read somewhere upstream of this post that they hope his sponsors dump him... Does he have any? I see people with stickers (yeti - Penn - Whatever) all over their boats and trucks and say they are sponsored by them. I have been fishing for years and years, no one has EVER even offered to spool my reel. I just spent over $200 bucks for line at Outcast a week or so ago.... wish I had a sponsor..... 

I wish I could get a couple Tuna like ha had his picture taken with.... Nice fish. I must really suck at all this....


----------



## Gator McKlusky

According to facebook "Clair" is a former girlfriend of WW. Looks like both she and the Freeman departed sometime in the last 6 - 10 months.


----------



## John B.

Gator McKlusky said:


> According to facebook "Clair" is a former girlfriend of WW. Looks like both she and the Freeman departed sometime in the last 6 - 10 months.


Lmao, the plot thickens...


----------



## JoeyWelch

Don't worry. We have our top investigator on it. The mystery will be solved.

This place kills me. Always some amusement


----------



## DonaKen

Downtime2 said:


> One easy one, the vessel "Clairabelle" simply does not exist. The Freeman he was running, even for a little while was named "Belle" I believe....


Crazy....I just cannot fathom the thought process of someone putting themselves in this position and for what, bragging rights?? A trophy?
It is a coveted title for some, me included...what good is winning anything that you did not earn or deserve...


----------



## axman

20 pager any takers?


----------



## MSViking

FYI Claire put Woody to the curb a long time ago. Claire is an awesome young lady! The boat name was a playa on Woody's girlfriend at the time (Claire) and his dog (Belle).

If I had been his girlfriend and he put my name with his dogs name, that would have been enough right there for me!


----------



## MrFish

Realtor said:


> this kind of this cracks me up (a little) I read somewhere upstream of this post that they hope his sponsors dump him... Does he have any? I see people with stickers (yeti - Penn - Whatever) all over their boats and trucks and say they are sponsored by them. I have been fishing for years and years, no one has EVER even offered to spool my reel. I just spent over $200 bucks for line at Outcast a week or so ago.... wish I had a sponsor.....
> 
> I wish I could get a couple Tuna like ha had his picture taken with.... Nice fish. I must really suck at all this....


If pensacolahousehunters.com isn't ponying up, then you should drop the free advertising...:whistling:


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

Splittine said:


> Well glad you are now the Forum Investigator. Don't over use your powers.


Hahaha. I don't know if I want to accept that title but I'll do my best NOT to look into too many dark corners or into too many closets, other than his. 

I've been known to stretch a 'fish tale' or two but when it comes to cheating in tournaments, for Awards, or taking credit for someone else's efforts, knowledge or accomplishments...I've got a very low Tolerance Threshold for this sort of thing.

I've seen it a few times and maybe I should just let it wash over me but it tends to infuriate me. I've sat and listened to guys take credit for all sorts of fishing expertise and accomplishment while knowing that it was unadulterated bullshit and that they couldn't even find a fish in their own bathtub without somebody telling them where the tub was and I just keep my mouth shut and let them keep hanging themselves. I find it very interesting that these guys seem to be able to go on hours on end and when the audience changes, they have a hard time keeping their lies straight that they told just two hours before. 

Right is right and wrong is wrong. I'm a simply black and white guy when it comes to this.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Is it possible that he just took a broad interpretation of the "_You do not have to be present to win_" statement on the forms?....:whistling:


----------



## MrFish

dorado74 said:


> It's all over Facebook that this lying POS is duping the TBF for "Captain of the year" or some other BS like that..... If y'all haven't seen it, I'll find the post and put it up for a good laugh!


Everyone keeps talking about these FB posts, link 'em up.


----------



## Boardfeet

Here is a link to TBF winners list.
Got an email today with it attached.
http://www.billfish.org/news/2015-tag-release-winners/


----------



## Bro-ker

MSViking said:


> FYI Claire put Woody to the curb a long time ago. Claire is an awesome young lady! The boat name was a playa on Woody's girlfriend at the time (Claire) and his dog (Belle).
> 
> If I had been his girlfriend and he put my name with his dogs name, that would have been enough right there for me!



X2. I hate that her name is even brought up here or associated with this negativity.


----------



## Downtime2

It's a sad ordeal. How someone could be so dishonest and obvious is beyond me. I know that Woody is a good fisherman. He has a pretty good following. Problem is, if the person sticks with him long enough, they eventually get screwed. Tales of his actions are well known. This seems to be the latest in his travesty of BS. This may be his coup de gras. Too many people know the truth. I just don't understand why anyone would so blatantly lie about an accomplishment that can be so easily refuted. It's just so glaringly obvious. This probably will have repercussions he did not anticipate. I'm not gonna bother listing all of his crap he pulled. It will be interesting to see if he has the gall to show up to collect his award. Probably will. No sense of right or wrong...no problem.


----------



## TCAT

Here's the real sad part that really no one has discussed. This person is going to take the place of some well deserved Captain that would have most likely attended the awards banquet, brought guests, and supported the organization that is hosting the event. A simple withdrawal given the controversy could possibly salvage whatever sliver of reputation that remains. That would be the smart move in my humble opinion.


----------



## Chris V

Wade, I've said it a million times. Fishing will not add value to your character. It doesn't matter what you've caught; how many, how big, etc. If you act like a douchebag, that's how people remember you.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Chris V I have no idea about this thread at all but I like the way you think.


----------



## DonaKen

It's most shameful to paint TBF with these colors, it's a gentlemans competition based on the OP's title...to blatantly jeopardize the integrity TBF has established is beyond me...he won top tuna tag last year, but did not make the awards ceremony...I do not think he will make this year either, it's more about the feather in his hat....sad deal for all involved with TBS


----------



## MrFish

Apparently, there is going to be a response today from TBF.


----------



## Boardfeet

Anxiously awaiting that reply.
Surely someone has given them a heads up in this matter.


----------



## Chris V

Boardfeet said:


> Anxiously awaiting that reply.
> Surely someone has given them a heads up in this matter.


One would think. I would hope TBF would not only disqualify his catches but also step up their game in catch authentication for future issues.


----------



## Splittine

Woody taught Chris V how to fish.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Splittine said:


> Woody taught Chris V how to fish.


:watching:


----------



## sniperpeeps

Splittine said:


> Woody taught Chris V how to fish.



And how to rig sword squids


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine

sniperpeeps said:


> And how to rig sword squids
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woody taught Capt Alex Pinney how to rig ballyhoo. True story.


----------



## Chris V

Splittine said:


> Woody taught Chris V how to fish.


LOL!!!! I'm forever grateful too!

That reminds me; will you go check on your mom this afternoon? I think I was a little rough with her last time.


----------



## Splittine

Chris V said:


> LOL!!!! I'm forever grateful too!
> 
> That reminds me; will you go check on your mom this afternoon? I think I was a little rough with her last time.


She's good. She said she hasn't taking a pounding like that since she dropped a bag of cotton balls on her foot.


----------



## Chris V

Splittine said:


> She's good. She said she hasn't taking a pounding like that since she dropped a bag of cotton balls on her foot.


I read that right as I was drinking my coffee. It's everywhere now


----------



## Chris V

If and when TBF makes an announcement, will someone post a link? I'll be at work most of the day/night.


----------



## off route II

Splittine said:


> Woody taught Capt Alex Pinney how to rig ballyhoo. True story.


 damn and all we do is live bait, ya'll aint right


----------



## off route II

Chris V said:


> I read that right as I was drinking my coffee. It's everywhere now


 LMAO glad I wasn't drinking any I say again ya'll ain't right


----------



## Downtime2

TBF dropped him slam off.
GULF OF MEXICO MARLIN TAGGING COMPETITION
Top Overall Tagging Angler – Kaleb Richardson – Louisiana

Top Tagging Angler – Blue Marlin – Kaleb Richardson – Louisiana

Top Tagging Angler – White Marlin – Charles Cooke – Florida

Top Youth Angler – Age 13-15 – Kaleb Richardson – Louisiana

Top Lady Angler – Lisa Foster – Florida

Top Tagging Captain – White Marlin – Adam Ladnier – Mississippi

Top Tagging Captain – Blue Marlin – Capt. Max Morris – Louisiana

Top Tagging Captain – Capt. Myles Colley – Florida

Top Tagging Boat– Born2Run – Florida


----------



## Caspr21

Woody taught Splittine everything........like everything


----------



## Boardfeet

It is a 360 kinda world.
Ya reap what you sow.
What goes around comes around.
etc..........................

TBF must have looked into the matter in depth and come to the conclusion with conclusive evidence.
I'm no hater, I believe everyone deserves due process.
Looks like he got it, and surely will be banned from further participation.
Reputation among peers is of utmost importance in any field. I don't understand why anyone would jeapordize that.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

That didn't take long.


----------



## JD7.62

Now I know why my FB was blowing up on Tuesday over Woody. Im going to have to stop going fishing all day if I miss things like this!


----------



## John B.

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> That didn't take long.


Panhandle slim? Is that you?


----------



## John B.

JD7.62 said:


> Now I know why my FB was blowing up on Tuesday over Woody. Im going to have to stop going fishing all day if I miss things like this!


I've been looking, but haven't seen much on FB. Guess I'm not in the loop...


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

John B. said:


> Panhandle slim? Is that you?


Well, I suppose 'No good turn goes unpunished'.


----------



## Downtime2

GULF OF MEXICO MARLIN TAGGING COMPETITION
Top Overall Tagging Angler – Kaleb Richardson – Louisiana

Top Tagging Angler – Blue Marlin – Kaleb Richardson – Louisiana

Top Tagging Angler – White Marlin – Charles Cooke – Florida

Top Youth Angler – Age 13-15 – Kaleb Richardson – Louisiana

Top Lady Angler – Lisa Foster – Florida

Top Tagging Captain – White Marlin – Adam Ladnier – Mississippi

Top Tagging Captain – Blue Marlin – Capt. Max Morris – Louisiana

Top Tagging Captain – Capt. Myles Colley – Florida

Top Tagging Boat– Born2Run – Florida

At this time the presentation by The Billfish Foundation (TBF) of 3 Gulf of Mexico Tagging Awards will not be made due to many questions raised about the veracity of some reported tagged fish.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

Downtime2 said:


> .....At this time the presentation by The Billfish Foundation (TBF) of 3 Gulf of Mexico Tagging Awards will not be made due to many questions raised about the veracity of some reported tagged fish.....


Rut-roh...


----------



## tbaxl

Well since a few of you called his supporters out I will speak up. Did he or did he not cheat the system, I truly do not know. I do however know he did fish on other boats and did tag and release a couple of Blue Marlin. I do not know the rules because I am not a member of TBF but I gather to win top charter capt you have to be on the same boat, in this case the Clairabelle, which all here seem to believe was the Freeman. I do know that he ran some charters on another cat hull this summer but do not know the name or manufacturer. So here I am assuming he was wrong to list other boats under the name of Clairabelle, but as to how many BM he caught and released the nay sayers have no real clue. Many are using social media post for the assault, I do not use SM but I surely would not use it as my sole piece of evidence, as caught and post could be entirely different days or time. As for the injury, again I do not know but a search here lead to a complaint of a highly respected Venice capt having to defend himself for running clients with an arm in a cast, I thought he was wrong and would not be happy to have a paid capt running at 70% of his usual ability. Yes Woody has some splainin to do, but the sheer glee on the part of some posters is down right pathetic and I am beginning to believe the worst of the worst are professionals attempting to profit off of his, lets call it a lack of judgement. As a disclaimer, I have fished with WW one time, he did a great job we caught plenty of fish and until he proves otherwise I would not hesitate to fish with him again. He has also run a private boat for a friend, they went way way south and caught marlin. He can fish as good as anyone else out there, but yes he probably needs to step back and take a look at the way he runs his business, cause a search on his is starting to have some very negative advertisements as to character. I am done here again.


----------



## Downtime2

It's commendable you are standing by him. That speaks good of your character. Some see this as a long time coming. I promise you, the vast majority of his missjudgements are not from facebook, but, historical happenings. I, for one, am quite aware of plenty and guarantee I know more that could make it even worse, but why? Even that would be hearsay to you and others. His worst enemy is himself and truth. He made his bed, stepped on alot of toes, and now lays in it, sorry.


----------



## John B.

Nevermind the fact he's a liar and a cheater... the whole point of the tagging system is to better the science and research to help the fishery. What a complete perversion of the system all in the name of bragging rights.


----------



## Water Spout II

Downtime2 said:


> It's commendable you are standing by him. That speaks good of your character. Some see this as a long time coming. I promise you, the vast majority of his missjudgements are not from facebook, but, historical happenings. I, for one, am quite aware of plenty and guarantee I know more that could make it even worse, but why? Even that would be hearsay to you and others. His worst enemy is himself and truth. He made his bed, stepped on alot of toes, and now lays in it, sorry.


you say but why? I say why not. Put the truth out there. 
I think all of it needs to be exposed so people know what they are dealing with.


----------



## Splittine

BullBoxer said:


> you say but why? I say why not. Put the truth out there.
> I think all of it needs to be exposed so people know what they are dealing with.


As much as I dislike Woody this thread is dead. All the shitty things have been posted on here over the last 10 years or so. Not hard to find the threads and make a decision for yourself. This behavior is nothing new and it won't be the last time it happens. He will go into hiding for a few months then come back like nothing happened. Been doing it for years.


----------



## Boat-Dude

John B. said:


> Nevermind the fact he's a liar and a cheater... the whole point of the tagging system is to better the science and research to help the fishery. What a complete perversion of the system all in the name of bragging rights.


Hey don't they have to video tape the event when tagging?


----------



## tbaxl

Downtime2 said:


> It's commendable you are standing by him. That speaks good of your character. Some see this as a long time coming. I promise you, the vast majority of his missjudgements are not from facebook, but, historical happenings. I, for one, am quite aware of plenty and guarantee I know more that could make it even worse, but why? Even that would be hearsay to you and others. His worst enemy is himself and truth. He made his bed, stepped on alot of toes, and now lays in it, sorry.


Don' really know if I am standing by him, just attempting to point out that many of the circling sharks are strictly quoting hearsay. I can not argue against most of the things posted but we need to stick to facts not opinion. The B&E and some not showing up are way across the line and I know they happened but the false or not false tag is all I am referencing as he may have tagged but not been on the same boat for the fish. I know quite a few boat owners that catch a bunch of marlin and never tag so I do not understand why you would want to make it up, it really is not that big a deal other than to say look at me. Good day to all. From here on I am just going to fish, not comment on this thread.


----------



## MrFish

Pier-Dude said:


> Hey don't they have to video tape the event when tagging?


That's tournaments.


----------



## Splittine

tbaxl said:


> it really is not that big a deal other than to say look at me.



You've met Woody and you can't figure that out? This is the same cat that walked around a forum get together with his TWIC card around his neck like an Olympic medal showing it off and bragging about it. Any swinging dick can get a TWIC card with a little time and a few bucks.


----------



## halo1

It's like my grandpappy used to say, if it looks like a duck, quacks like a duck and craps like a duck,it's more then likely a duck! I've never met woody or hell caught a fish in the gulf that exceeded 20 pds. But like split says woody has a long history on this board. Multiple threads of people that don't know each other all saying the same things,might indicate a slight problem. As a paying customer reading reviews is everything when I book a charter! I almost booked a trip a few years back on the backdown out of destin until I searched this forum and said hell naw!


----------



## Tim_G

Pretty sure someone posted this on an old Woody thread. It still cracks me up. 

http://youtu.be/2tQvHbxRoMg


----------



## Splittine

Tim_G said:


> Pretty sure someone posted this on an old Woody thread. It still cracks me up.
> 
> http://youtu.be/2tQvHbxRoMg


That dude wins the internet. I'm done here.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney

Im glad this is about over. Im not shocked that some people still have faith in him , I mean , people still have faith in Obama. Woody has done a lot of negative things , which most hasn't even been posted. Its a shame because he would probably be a decent fisherman. In the fishing business , you can catch 1000 blue marlins , but that still don't take away from you being a lying , cheating douche. There are 100s of people who fish for a living , and you never hear a quarter of the bad stuff about them, combined , as you do Woody. Maybe its time to step back and say hey , maybe this guy is a dirt bag.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Tim_G said:


> Pretty sure someone posted this on an old Woody thread. It still cracks me up.
> 
> http://youtu.be/2tQvHbxRoMg


Best thing I have ever seen


----------



## tbaxl

Splittine said:


> You've met Woody and you can't figure that out? This is the same cat that walked around a forum get together with his TWIC card around his neck like an Olympic medal showing it off and bragging about it. Any swinging dick can get a TWIC card with a little time and a few bucks.


I have the same type of knuckleheads in my industry, and while we may shake our heads at em, we certainly don't try to run them into the ground on a public forum. Thank goodness this has just wound down.


----------



## MrFish

Got bored and searched up some old ones. Interesting reads....


----------



## Splittine

tbaxl said:


> I have the same type of knuckleheads in my industry, and while we may shake our heads at em, we certainly don't try to run them into the ground on a public forum. Thank goodness this has just wound down.


He's not being run down for what I posted. He's being run down for cheating, lying and stealing. He's a thief and there's no way around that.


----------



## Onemanwolfpack

Splittine said:


> tbaxl said:
> 
> 
> 
> it really is not that big a deal other than to say look at me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've met Woody and you can't figure that out? This is the same cat that walked around a forum get together with his TWIC card around his neck like an Olympic medal showing it off and bragging about it. Any swinging dick can get a TWIC card with a little time and a few bucks.
Click to expand...


I don't know this guy but I found this amusing. Did he have TWIC in the super special TSA cardholder lanyard? What does he think is so special about a twic card? Every truck driver has one. Anyone can get one for $130 as long as you aren't a known terrorist or convict of serious crime.


----------



## jakerider

I wonder if ol Woody is related to fat Eddie Smith?
Anyone remember him?


----------



## Bodupp

Seem like somebody know where he stay, they just go ax him not to suck so much. Solve ever thang.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Tim_G said:


> Pretty sure someone posted this on an old Woody thread. It still cracks me up.
> 
> http://youtu.be/2tQvHbxRoMg




HAHAHAH now that is funny. Saved it for the future.


----------



## Chris V

Bodupp said:


> Seem like somebody know where he stay, they just go ax him not to suck so much. Solve ever thang.


Lol!!! Reminds me of a favorite movie line; "Oh stewardess, I speak jive. He said..."


----------



## Boat-Dude




----------



## Waste-N-Away

Tim_G said:


> Pretty sure someone posted this on an old Woody thread. It still cracks me up.
> 
> http://youtu.be/2tQvHbxRoMg


this is internet gold!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## whome

So where is this guy at to explain all this? No reply here, tht, Facebook and I understand people have texted him and he's not replied. Kinda strange for someone who constantly posted on social media telling people how great he is. Wonder why he's all of a sudden awol?


----------



## Water Spout II

probably figuring out how to lie his way out of it or making up fake documents to support the submission of the tags so he can submit them to TBF and get the awards back and then say i told you so.

Funny how there is no entity registered with the secretary of state in AL, MS, or LA with him being a member. Is the charter operation even a registered business?


----------



## Nat

it's obvious the boy has a personality disorder and needs a shrink or medication

social media alter egos of fame and glory just magnifies the problem 

there are some people that tell lies all the time and think it's okay


*Definition*

By Mayo Clinic Staff

Narcissistic personality disorder is a mental disorder in which people have an inflated sense of their own importance, a deep need for admiration and a lack of empathy for others. But behind this mask of ultraconfidence lies a fragile self-esteem that's vulnerable to the slightest criticism.
A narcissistic personality disorder causes problems in many areas of life, such as relationships, work, school or financial affairs. You may be generally unhappy and disappointed when you're not given the special favors or admiration you believe you deserve. Others may not enjoy being around you, and you may find your relationships unfulfilling.
Narcissistic personality disorder treatment is centered around talk therapy (psychotherapy).


----------



## Splittine

This thread has died down but damn it's heating up on THT.


----------



## Boardfeet

Splittine said:


> This thread has died down but damn it's heating up on THT.


Post a link.
I'm not a member of any of those communist forums.:001_huh:
I stick with PFF.


----------



## Splittine

It's on the first page on this thread.


----------



## Boardfeet

Splittine said:


> It's on the first page on this thread.


Thanks I found it.


----------



## halo1

Lmao, cant believe that post by slim! Bahhahaha he seems mildly upset with John b and split.


----------



## Splittine

halo1 said:


> Lmao, cant believe that post by slim! Bahhahaha he seems mildly upset with John b and split.


I literally LOL'd when I read his rant. John pissed him off good.


----------



## John B.

Splittine said:


> I literally LOL'd when I read his rant. John pissed him off good.


Not my fault he got banned, and then his new account got found out... I've personally never met the man, but if he is that upset with me, I'm not that hard to find.


----------



## Boardfeet

halo1 said:


> Lmao, cant believe that post by slim! Bahhahaha he seems mildly upset with John b and split.


Funny as hell.
I read it too. Split tail or splittine whatever..


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

John B. said:


> Not my fault he got banned, and then his new account got found out... I've personally never met the man, but if he is that upset with me, I'm not that hard to find.


Now John....what would Kim say?:sneaky2:


----------



## John B.

Play'N Hooky said:


> Now John....what would Kim say?:sneaky2:


Give him a hug...


----------



## JoeyWelch

So did the investigator get banned here,.. again?


----------



## JoeyWelch

Play'N Hooky said:


> Now John....what would Kim say?:sneaky2:


He would just start mumbling some shit about knot strength and splicing hollow core and then tell you that he will pray for you...


----------



## MrFish

Split tail. Haven't heard that one before.


----------



## RMS

Typical January on the PFF.

The Outcast sale can't get here soon enough.....


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too

.....


----------



## ruckus

Guys it's been awhile since I have checked in. This is awesome. I was given a red hot tip to check this thread out and man was it worth it. Deer hunting has been slow so I've had plenty of time to catch up today.

This thread could be as good as "ling wars" and the "ol #11 thread. Just saying.


----------



## fishn4real

I think this one could make it to 20 if everyone put thier best effort into it. 

The hellhounds are on his trail. Has the Woody Wood Pecker gone to ground? This is his "so far" standard modus operandi. He'll stay low as long as he can stand it, and then resurface somewhere else. His flight pland tends to be in a westerly fashion, so is Texas in the Wood's future? Only the shadow knows.

Oh, BTW I was reading the posts over on THT and would you believe they think the PFF is an inferior forum. Not sure what it might be inferior too, but certainly not to the THT forum. It's crowded with a lot of the trash that has been kicked off of the PFF, so how the heck can we be inferior to them?


----------



## Boardfeet

Just got this email this morning.
Had to post it to keep this thread alive:shifty:

http://salsa3.salsalabs.com/dia/track.jsp?v=2&c=JNj4PFKPhWdtyMGcZrT1r9d/ZJiTb2HC


----------



## DonaKen

#Where'sWoody?


----------



## barefoot

MrFish said:


> Split tail. Haven't heard that one before.


 Split tails & hard legs, you never heard of those?


----------



## Downtime2

DonaKen said:


> #Where'sWoody?


#showintruecolors


----------



## halo1

I just spit my water on my ipad reading slims posts about John b and split on the other thread, my fav was you hit like on one of John b negative posts! .bahaha ! Classic entertainment! Talk about holding a grudge. Lol oh yeah per slim John got knocked out by a kid with polio was a good one too!


----------



## John B.

halo1 said:


> I just spit my water on my ipad reading slims posts about John b and split on the other thread, my fav was you hit like on one of John b negative posts! .bahaha ! Classic entertainment! Talk about holding a grudge. Lol oh yeah per slim John got knocked out by a kid with polio was a good one too!


That fellow has me confused with someone else. 

But like I've told a few folks, if he has a problem with me, I'm not that hard to find. I've personally never met the man and wouldn't know him from adam, but he obviously thinks he knows me.


----------



## 192

Pretty much...want to find John, look where there is no shooting in Blackwater.


----------



## Murphy's Law

grouper22 said:


> Pretty much...want to find John, look where there is no shooting in Blackwater.


Noooo you got it all wrong. To find John you must look for woody. Remember they're best buds lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Murphy's Law said:


> Noooo you got it all wrong. To find John you must look for woody. Remember they're best buds lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Lmao. Other than meeting that queer at a few captain's meetings. (Of tournaments he actually didn't even fish) I've never had more than a 2 minute conversation with that queer either. Lol


----------



## Murphy's Law

John B. said:


> Lmao. Other than meeting that queer at a few captain's meetings. (Of tournaments he actually didn't even fish) I've never had more than a 2 minute conversation with that queer either. Lol


Pretty sure the dude posting use to have a screen name as Kim

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BananaTom

I just read all these posts and the ones over at The Hull Truth. 

Gotta hand it to Captain Woody Woods. I highly respect his ability to render himself so Famous.

Everyone here, there and even way over there all know who this Auburn Fan is.

As I was clicking through all the posts, I saw somewhere, and I lost it, that a limited amount of Captain Woody Woods Long Sleeve Fishing Shirts and Koozies were still available.

Man did I screw up passing that by, and now I can not find it. If anyone sees or knows where that link is that I passed up, please help me out. I would love to own one or both.

I did find two great photographic images that I must share.


----------



## MrFish

Do you think that a tag was used on the marlin decal on the Freeman?


----------



## Splittine

MrFish said:


> Do you think that a tag was used on the marlin decal on the Freeman?



Two, one for each side.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Splittine said:


> Two, one for each side.


3 , he had one on the back window of the truck


Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law

Murphy's Law said:


> 3 , he had one on the back window of the truck
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


4 , I forgot the sticker on the cooler

Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2

He has dropped off every venue of social media. His normal 6 or more posts a day on FB and Instagram have come to a screeching halt. I know people who have texted and called him.....no response. I can't see where one bit of character can be salvaged. I almost, and that's almost, feel sorry for him. Just sticking with the truth would have been pretty dang good, but, oh well. Rumors of owing vendors thousands of dollars, (which he may face more than reputation problems), loss of face with, and loss of, sponsors and "pro staff". Probably repercussions from tournaments and events. Most people probably are done with him. Just leaves you shaking your head.


----------



## Gator McKlusky

from what I have observed in passing he doesn't seem to let to much bother him and he just keeps on doing what he does. 

That said and I know this is going to sound "gay" but ill state it anyway, given the amount of pressure and stress he has experienced and will continue to experience due to his own actions I'm a little concerned and I'm sure others are concerned about his state of mind.

Not really my business but for those that know him well I would recommend reaching out to him. Sounds like many people have all ready done so. Realize he could be.sitting back,laughing about it right now. Still I think he could probably use a friend or two right now.


----------



## John B.

Gator McKlusky said:


> from what I have observed in passing he doesn't seem to let to much bother him and he just keeps on doing what he does.
> 
> That said and I know this is going to sound "gay" but ill state it anyway, given the amount of pressure and stress he has experienced and will continue to experience due to his own actions I'm a little concerned and I'm sure others are concerned about his state of mind. Not really my business but for those that know him well I would recommend reaching out to him. Realize he could be.sitting back,laughing about it right now. Still I think he could probably use a friend or two right now.


Only way he'll do something like that is if he can fake his own death and somehow survive... maybe sink the "clairbelle" and swim in from 100 miles out in shark infested waters.... would be a lot of glory in that, with the possibility of a book or movie deal... I'm sure he could get people to believe it.

Yeah, I'm cold. Don't care.


----------



## Downtime2

Gator McKlusky said:


> from what I have observed in passing he doesn't seem to let to much bother him and he just keeps on doing what he does.
> 
> That said and I know this is going to sound "gay" but ill state it anyway, given the amount of pressure and stress he has experienced and will continue to experience due to his own actions I'm a little concerned and I'm sure others are concerned about his state of mind.
> 
> Not really my business but for those that know him well I would recommend reaching out to him. Sounds like many people have all ready done so. Realize he could be.sitting back,laughing about it right now. Still I think he could probably use a friend or two right now.



He has had some who have tried to stick with him. A bunch, in fact. He has managed to alienate all but maybe a couple. The level and magnitude of his fallacies is monumental, epic, in fact. He has left a trail of screwed over people and businesses. He definitely is clinical. No normal person pulls the kind of things and stunts he has.


----------



## JoeyWelch

I wonder if the BlueWater Weenie needs a friend. Maybe they could hook up?


----------



## Splittine

War Eagle?


----------



## Gator McKlusky

I know most of y'all would give someone in real need the shirt of yalls back. Even WW if he was truly apologetic and in need.


----------



## gameaholic

John B, you forgot about the blue marlin he tagged on his swim back in.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Splittine said:


> War Eagle?



Cmon now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

Splittine said:


> War Eagle?


Low blow, Harvey.


----------



## fishn4real

Murphy's Law said:


> 4 , I forgot the sticker on the cooler
> 
> Sent from my SM-T320 using Tapatalk


And, there are 2 or 3 on his visor. Maybe a pic of one in his wallet. Im sure he counted accurately.


----------



## Splittine

MrFish said:


> Low blow, Harvey.


The funny thing is Woody is an Barn Alum. Harvey couldn't get in Bama. We weed our idiots out, y'all give them wake boarding scholarships.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Splittine said:


> The funny thing is Woody is an Barn Alum. Harvey couldn't get in Bama. We weed our idiots out, y'all give them wake boarding scholarships.



I'd say there's a fair share coming out of both of them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2

Looks like he finally resurfaced as a preacher. Dang.....just, dang.... No shame in his game.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-co...blue-marlin-release-award-18.html#post8655010


----------



## Boardfeet

I'm so glad this thread is still alive.


Woody Woods
21 hrs · 
Had a really enjoyable start to my morning yesterday. This very large guy in the gym, probably 6'4, 350, and I always exchange friendly banter about SEC football (he is a Bammer). We were sitting in the sauna and he started asking me about my diet. He mentioned to me how much weight he had lost (over sixty pounds!) and somehow the conversation turned to his faith in God. He asked me if I was a Christian and I laughed out loud and proceeded to tell him how I had named one of my dogs Faith to remind me every day, no matter how difficult a time I may be going through, to keep my faith in Jesus. At this point I could tell he was much more comfortable with where the conversation was headed and he told me how he is a young minister in the area. Naturally, as it always does, he got to inquiring about all my cancer scars and how I got through that difficult period in my life. He shook his head and said his weight problems seemed rather small in the grand scheme of things after hearing my story. At this point, I was about to pass out as we had been in there for 20 minutes. But it is so refreshing to meet someone who isn't afraid to shine their light, instead of hiding it under a bush like so many people do. Also, if God has you in a "waiting period" in your life, where he hasn't necessarily answered a prayer but hasn't completely ignored you either, keep your faith and keep praying! Don't give up. And remember before you sweat the relatively small things in life, someone, somewhere, has got it worse off than you. Count your blessings!
Share
Justin Makaira Roper and 58 others like this.
Comments
4 of 11
View previous comments
Betsy Denmark
Betsy Denmark That's great Woody Woods!!
17 hrs
David Luker
David Luker ive always thought your story would serve as an amazing witness brotha! so glad you are using it to spread the good news!
1 · 13 hrs
John Turner
John Turner Wow. That's what we all need to hear to remind us.
10 hrs
Justin Makaira Roper
Justin Makaira Roper praise the Lord!
2 hrs

REALLY!!


----------



## John B.

Lord have mercy.


----------



## Boardfeet

How many of you guys are gonna switch to Dr. Woody Woods for your PCP. Then go to woody's church in the woods on Sunday?


----------



## JoeyWelch

No way this is serious....


----------



## delta dooler

Wasn't this "the blue hoo" that was on here several years ago?


----------



## Murphy's Law

delta dooler said:


> Wasn't this "the blue hoo" that was on here several years ago?


Yep that's him. Heard he is remodeling kitchens now lol

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2

blue hoo, haterade, etc....


----------



## shrapnel

If this thread is about the 28" trout I caught and said it was 29" I apologize and will do my best to be a better person.


----------



## John B.

shrapnel said:


> If this thread is about the 28" trout I caught and said it was 29" I apologize and will do my best to be a better person.


Hahahaaaa! Best post on this thread!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law

John B. said:


> Hahahaaaa! Best post on this thread!!!!


 + 1 ! Ol' Shrapnel is going to fit right in here

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## off route II

If he was talking about showing his cancer scars to some dude in the sauna, hold on if I remember it right he had testicular cancer, where are those scars......


----------



## Splittine

off route II said:


> If he was talking about showing his cancer scars to some dude in the sauna, hold on if I remember it right he had testicular cancer, where are those scars......


Oh boy, now it's a party.


----------



## Murphy's Law

Splittine said:


> Oh boy, now it's a party.


A party in woody's mouth, and everyone is coming  

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

Wasn't he lying about having cancer?


----------



## off route II

Splittine said:


> Oh boy, now it's a party.


I think he's now known in some circles as "UNIBALLER"

Couldn't help it!


----------



## Murphy's Law

John B. said:


> Wasn't he lying about having cancer?


Wouldn't surprise me. That dude would lie when the truth sounded better SMDH

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## off route II

Murphy's Law said:


> Wouldn't surprise me. That dude would lie when the truth sounded better SMDH
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


No, his mother wrote an ongoing blog about it, I shouldn't be making a joke about it but he is a joke. Also a legend in his own mind...


----------



## Downtime2

Sorta reminds me if prison interviews. "I used to be a ax murder, now I write children's Sunday School books"

Always AFTER they get caught.


----------



## hsiF deR

This thread and the THT thread caused me to miss my chance at killing a decent deer that came chasing a doe mid thread reading.

Now even I don't like this guy and I have never met him.

And to the creator of the Brian Williams meme, funniest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## JoeZ

Look at this shit sandwich right here. 22 pages and I'm just seeing this? Dang.


----------



## Downtime2

Tighten up Joe....


----------



## delta dooler

Lil fellow has some talent, very experienced offshore fisherman, could probably outfish most men with twice the experience, but damn, there has got to be something mentally wrong with him to tell the lies that he does......


----------



## Downtime2

That's tons more credit than he deserves. Tons. A lying thief who is a legend in his own mind.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Sounds like politician in the making.


----------



## Splittine

I heard he kicks puppies.


----------



## JoeZ

Downtime2 said:


> Tighten up Joe....


I've been busy killing stuff.


----------



## DonaKen

Soo, Woody takes a shower with another dude that has some issues, after leaving the shower the dude realizes how blessed his life really is after hearing Woody's heartbreaking story of how bad things are in his life.....man if this isn't typical Woody Woods, I don't know what is....what a waste of space!


----------



## TatSoul

I honestly think he just needs to grow up alot.maybe one day he will reflect back on all the mistakes he has made and ask himself wtf was I thinking.?truthfully 10 years ago I would have loved to have jumped in and beat a man while he was down but the older we get we realize life is to short to sweat the small stuff.I'm not standing up for him in no way just saying I think one day he will not be the person that everyone is beating him up over in this thread.the guy has alot of growing up to do.


----------



## Downtime2

I honestly don't think he is capable of "growing up". Most people learn from the mistakes they made. He just tries to figure how not to get caught again, after shitting people after getting caught.


----------



## Dive1

tatsoul said:


> i honestly think he just needs to grow up alot.maybe one day he will reflect back on all the mistakes he has made and ask himself wtf was i thinking.?truthfully 10 years ago i would have loved to have jumped in and beat a man while he was down but the older we get we realize life is to short to sweat the small stuff.i'm not standing up for him in no way just saying i think one day he will not be the person that everyone is beating him up over in this thread.the guy has alot of growing up to do.



well said!


----------



## Downtime2

Just saw this lurking over on THT....

http://www.thehulltruth.com/gulf-co...blue-marlin-release-award-20.html#post8680928


----------



## MrFish

What is an "Uber Driver"?


----------



## Downtime2

MrFish said:


> What is an "Uber Driver"?


Huh?


----------



## MrFish

Downtime2 said:


> Huh?


Go check out the THT thread.


----------



## lastcast

modern day taxi.

https://get.uber.com/drive/?_ga=1.219405721.1013479585.1459377721


----------



## Downtime2

MrFish said:


> Go check out the THT thread.


Copied it! OMG!!


----------



## John B.

No way.


----------



## MrFish

After reading about the Hooters boat guy, this is nothing.......but he's getting there.


----------



## cody&ryand

It just gets better and better


----------



## off route II

Downtime2 said:


> Copied it! OMG!!


 his daddy's name is David


----------

